# to those guys using Power Steering pumps - verification



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

From searching and reading especially upstateNYer you is sucessfull...sounds like the proper routing of the plumbing is from PSP to the plow Valve out the PV to the Steering rack and then n summer the Plow valve is just taken out of the loop. genius and simple!! Can someone confirm that I have, understand this right. as Im 90% sure im gonna pull the plug and get the 200 flow set up and try that project. Anyone else using this scenerio please confirm the routing of the plumbing of this set up....Thanks to all


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I remember back in the 80's some of the last full size Buick Rivera's and other GM cars and trucks had power brake assist run off of the PS pump.

I remember those pumps looking different. And of course there were extra hoses.

If those pumps had 2 outputs it would be easy to use that pump. One output for steering the other for the plow. That pump should bolt up with no problems Being the same engine was made with both systems.

Wish I could say more but that is all I can remember.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks, worth a shot!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I would caution against using the power steering pump simply because of the shared fluid reservoir. If you blow something with the plow side and dump all your fluid on the ground, you may have a difficult time getting home.

As for whether or not it can be done, obviously it can... I don't know what its called, but there is a special valve on my tractor that splits the pump's output between the steering box and the 3-point lifter, which favors the steering, but diverts fluid to the lifter when there is a load on it.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

hmm I will have to see about that valve..although I would as well prefer not to use it.............we will see.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

2WHEELGNNR;1715135 said:


> From searching and reading especially upstateNYer you is sucessfull...sounds like the proper routing of the plumbing is from PSP to the plow Valve out the PV to the Steering rack and then n summer the Plow valve is just taken out of the loop. genius and simple!! Can someone confirm that I have, understand this right. as Im 90% sure im gonna pull the plug and get the 200 flow set up and try that project. Anyone else using this scenerio please confirm the routing of the plumbing of this set up....Thanks to all


hi '79 dodge used the ps pump just that way. Also you check out milemaker hydro winchs they run off ps pump and you can buy the adpter that hooks them up for $125 or speedwaymoters.com has them also

hope this helps


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

2WHEELGNNR;1715135 said:


> From searching and reading especially upstateNYer you is sucessfull...sounds like the proper routing of the plumbing is from PSP to the plow Valve out the PV to the Steering rack and then n summer the Plow valve is just taken out of the loop. genius and simple!! Can someone confirm that I have, understand this right. as Im 90% sure im gonna pull the plug and get the 200 flow set up and try that project. Anyone else using this scenerio please confirm the routing of the plumbing of this set up....Thanks to all


hi '79 dodge used the ps pump just that way it had a remote tank for more oil . Also you check out milemaker hydro winchs they run off ps pump and you can buy the adpter that hooks them up for $125 or speedwaymoters.com has them also The gm hydro boost ps pump has two return lines but it's not need for this setup. 
hope this helps


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

will look into wva..thanks for the guidance.


----------

